# Cups reagiert nicht mehr

## drakesoft

Hallo, 

seit heute Mittag funktioniert mein cupsd nicht mehr, dieser läuft zwar und die Webseite ist erreichbar, aber nur die Haupseite, so bald ich eine andere Seite aufrufen will lädt der Webbrowser ewig und es kommt nie was (aber auch kein Timeout o.ä.) per ipp ist er auch nicht erreichbar. Ich hab ihn schon neu emerged incl druckertreiber leider keine besserung. Ich hoffe auf hilfe von euch.

grüße

drakesoft

----------

## Finswimmer

Steht etwas in /var/log/messages?

Was ist, wenn du cupsd direkt in der Konsole startest?

Tobi

----------

## drakesoft

diese log datei exisitert bei mir nicht.

In der /var/log/cups/error_log steht 

```
D [17/Nov/2008:14:31:47 +0000] update_cups_browse: Refused 133 bytes from 192.168.0.1
```

bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das was zur sache tut...

----------

## drakesoft

hab ich ganz vergessen 192.168.0.1 ist der der pc selbst auf dem cups läuft

----------

## drakesoft

hab jetzt ein update auf 1.3.9 probiert,noch immer das gleiche problem nur eine andere Fehlermeldung:

```
E [17/Nov/2008:19:06:16 +0000] PID 633 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi) stopped with status 22!

D [17/Nov/2008:19:06:16 +0000] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi: Permission denied

```

----------

## drakesoft

ein "chmod 755 /" hat das Problem weitest gehend gelöst jetzt kommt nur noch "/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb failed" wenn ich den drucker anzeigen möchte

----------

